# Basic auto insurance



## philotalian (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi there, I have been surprised at the high cost of basic auto insurance here. 
672 euros for a 1998 2.4 litre Volvo. I just wanted the minimum to be legal, so no fire or theft on this. This is the lowest quote I could get from Genialloyd, the others go up from this figure. (facil.it, sesugio.it)

Anyone have any ideas about where to get a better price?

thanks!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Liability insurance is not cheap and not very dependent on the age of the car or size of the engine (unless it is a high-end sports car in which case the cost can go very high indeed); overall, liability insurance cost is more heavily influenced by the age, experience level, and history of the driver.

How much did similar insurance coverage cost in the UK?


----------



## philotalian (Nov 10, 2014)

*auto insurance*

I am not resident in UK but have dual citizenship. In Australia, New Zealand and Sweden all about two thirds of this cost. I have just been recommended Vittoria by a few people and also Lloyd Adriatic so will give them a try.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

there is no such thing as cheap insurance in italy you only have to see how they drive to understand why , driving here will make your defencive driving tops


----------



## Melindalaar (Mar 10, 2015)

You could try Saga in the UK


----------



## philotalian (Nov 10, 2014)

I can insure with a foreign insurance company for Italy?



Melindalaar said:


> You could try Saga in the UK


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

philotalian said:


> I can insure with a foreign insurance company for Italy?


not if you are a resident of italy


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, it depends on what you mean by "foreign" insurance company. If the company has a branch or subsidiary that issues policies in Italy, that's still OK. This is supposed to be a common market in Europe, after all.


----------



## philotalian (Nov 10, 2014)

I will check it out, thanks folks!


----------

